# 2jz swap in a 1991 nissan maxima



## 1991nissanguy (Mar 4, 2014)

i need help trying to figure out if it is even possible to do a 2jz swap in my car i have a 1991 nissan maxima and it is the 5speed manuel and it is extremely hard to find any kind of performance parts so can anybody help me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're in the Hardbody truck section. Try posting this in the J30 Maxima section.


----------

